# PUPPY NOT PEEING-HELP!



## Hilary (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi! I adopted "Spike" (still not sure if we are keeping the name) about a week ago. He is an adorable, six-month-old, six pound bundle of tri colour joy. He eats, drinks, plays,and sleeps normally as far as I can tell, and seems to be in perfect health. But, for the last four or five days, I have noticed that he seems to be holding back in the piddle department. He will go between nine and twenty-four hours without going! :? 
We keep him in a puppy pen (one of the sectional, wire kind, that you can see through) with his crate, food and water dishes, and a puppy pad. He stays there at night, and during the day when we can't watch him. He always has access to a pad.
His previous owners said that he could go all night in his crate, that he was crated seven or eight hours a day when they weren't home, and that he would use puppy pads whenever they were home.
He seems to be adjusting well, he is courious, loves to play fetch, and never acts uncomfortable. I'm really worried... he's my first Chi, and I don't want to do anything wrong  
Do you think he is still adjusting to his new surroundings? 
Have any of you had Chis who held out on you like this?
I am taking him to the vet tomorrow morning to get him neutered, and get him a check-up and vaccenes.
Any feedback would be GREAT!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya and welcome.

I don't know what to suggest, are you sure he is not peeing somewhere you can't see, rug or elsewhere? Sometimes people lie about training :? 

Anyways, not sure if i would advise neutering just yet, hopefully others can offer you some good advice.

By the way, we love to see pics so please share some of Spike.

:wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I would just make sure you mention it to the vet. He can check for anything that might be wrong before or while he's doing the neuter.
But I would NOT stop the neuter unless the vet recommends it.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you 100% sure that he is not peeing on his bedding? Does he have a towel or blanket that he lays on? Bijou did this at first and I didn't even notice it 8) .

And I agree, I would NOT neuter him if he is not peeing. If he truely is not peeing then it is a medical problem that needs to be addressed before he gets surgery for something else.


----------



## Hilary (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi- Yah, I'm very sure he hasn't had any accidents I don't know about, and I checked his bedding. 
I'll mention it to the vet. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi there :wave: 
My first chi was a female who would pee and poo first thing in the am then not ask to go again till before bed. I thought this was normal for chis until I got my Chica (2 year old rehomed female) and she wees every hour all day long!! I never knew how good I had it :lol:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say welcome to the forum :wave: 
unfortunately I don't have any ideas for your situation except do call the vet and seek his advice. 
Since you've only had him a week Did you or are you soon going to be taking him in for a well-pet health check?
That is always a good idea when adopting any kind of animal. I just had my newest dogs first visit last week.

Good luck with your puppy and do post pictures as soon as you can.


----------



## Hilary (Dec 3, 2005)

*Uptate-All is well!*

Hi!
Thanks all for the tips and ideas. I had Spike examined by TWO vets this morning, and explained his predicament. They both gave him a clean bill of health, and sudjested I be more consistant with his training. They say it is not a medical problem, just a psychological thing that might go away in time..
His neutering went well, and they performed a couple of tests just to give the worrywort mother (aka Me :lol peace of mind.
Thanks for your concern! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh that's good to hear! Very glad everything went well.

Welcome to chi motherdom!


----------

